# Creaking noise from headset spacers?



## eman2 (May 3, 2004)

Headset noise from stem spacers? 

Last few rides I noticed a noise coming from the front of the bike. I checked the shock, brakes and then started looking at the headset. I have ruled out the h/bar -- I still get the creaking when just pressing on the stem. The headset seems okay, but the 20mm spacer I have under the stem seems to be creaking. The spacer is oversized a bit to the steerer tube of the fork. With the headset properly pre-loaded and the stem bolts tightened and torqued to spec, if I push hard enough I can move that spacer under the stem a bit all around -- but I really have to push on it to do it. Now when I initally took off the spacer I noticed that the black paint on it had been worn away in a few areas -- I thought that this might be the culprit so I chipped away the remaining paint and lightly sanded the area smooth. Would it be bad to drop a dab of lube on the spacer surfaces where they interface to the headset and stem? 

Taking a look at the chris king trouble shooting guide it mentions the bottom of the stem rubbing the top cap - my situation might be the spacer rubbing the top cap and the stem rubbing the spacer. Grease and antisieze the same thing? I am also wondering about headset spacer - mine are some no name aluminum spacer painted black and like I said they a little oversized to the steerer tube -- I am wondering if the Chris King spacers are made more exacting -- a very close fit to the outer diameter of the steerer tube?

Anyone out there have any experiece with creaking headset spacers?


----------



## mouse jockey (May 7, 2004)

eman2 said:


> Headset noise from stem spacers?
> 
> Last few rides I noticed a noise coming from the front of the bike. I checked the shock, brakes and then started looking at the headset. I have ruled out the h/bar -- I still get the creaking when just pressing on the stem. The headset seems okay, but the 20mm spacer I have under the stem seems to be creaking. The spacer is oversized a bit to the steerer tube of the fork. With the headset properly pre-loaded and the stem bolts tightened and torqued to spec, if I push hard enough I can move that spacer under the stem a bit all around -- but I really have to push on it to do it. Now when I initally took off the spacer I noticed that the black paint on it had been worn away in a few areas -- I thought that this might be the culprit so I chipped away the remaining paint and lightly sanded the area smooth. Would it be bad to drop a dab of lube on the spacer surfaces where they interface to the headset and stem?
> 
> ...


I just linked this same topic on another thread. Take a look here about creaking King:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=282822


----------



## eman2 (May 3, 2004)

Mouse Jockey,

Thanks for the reply, I had not seen that post, nor did it come up in my search. So it sounds like the noise might be due to the top bearing cap rubber seal being loose or too flexible. I am not ready to get rid of it yet -- I think I will try a little grease on the lower spacer interfaces to the stem and top cap. I guess if worst comes to worst I could probably sell the CK headset and buy the CC solos and still have money left.


----------



## mouse jockey (May 7, 2004)

eman2 said:


> Mouse Jockey,
> 
> Thanks for the reply, I had not seen that post, nor did it come up in my search. So it sounds like the noise might be due to the top bearing cap rubber seal being loose or too flexible. I am not ready to get rid of it yet -- I think I will try a little grease on the lower spacer interfaces to the stem and top cap. I guess if worst comes to worst I could probably sell the CK headset and buy the CC solos and still have money left.


Yea, hard to get rid of the bling value a King provides. Another friend of mine rides with gold solos tha look really nice. Me? Plain ole black CC Solo. Not because of any issue with King just cheaper and I'm cheap. 

mj


----------



## MOO (Apr 5, 2004)

I had a CK issue and found that the bearing cap was worn due to a damaged Oring. Replaced the cap and Oring , problem solved.Check the bottom edge of the cap for signs of uneven wearing.


----------



## hkmeup (Dec 30, 2006)

Try putting a carbon fiber spacer of the proper height (without stacking them if possible) below the stem and above the stem if necessary (between the stem and top cap). Blue Sky Cycling sells Wheels Manufacturing carbon fiber spacers for dirt cheap and they come in a tremendous variety of sizes. Even with these, I still put a dab of grease at the contact points.

One other area where creaks frequently originate is between the fork crown and the stanchion. You can try applying some penetrating oil in this area or try sticking a different fork on if you have an extra, and see if this silences the creak..


----------

